# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  تحميل كتب pdf مجانا

## فهمي سامر

المكتبة لـ تحميل كتب PDF لأن المعرفة والمعلومات
 يجب أن تكون مجانية ومتاحة للجميع

 نحن  على موقع  المكتبة - Maktbah.Net   وهو موقع عربي لـ تحميل كتب PDF  مجانية 

بصيغة كتب الكترونية في جميع  المجالات ، 

منها الكتب القديمة  والجديدة بما في ذلك روايات عربية ، روايات  مترجمة ، كتب تنمية بشرية ،
 كتب  الزواج والحياة الزوجية ، ، روائع من  الأدب الكلاسيكي  العالمي المترجم إلخ . 

وخاصة الكتب القديمة والقيمة  المهددة بالإندثار  والضياع وذلك بغية إحيائها 

وتمكين الناس من الإستفادة  منها في ضل التطور  التقني.


نقوم بجمع الكتب PDF المجانية الموجودة  سلفا على شبكة  الانترنت
 ونقوم باعادة نشرها ومواكبة للتطور التقني وتوفر  الأجهزة الذكية  في كل مكان وفي كل يد ، 

نسعى دائما الى تشجيع استغلال هذه  التقنيات في  المطالعة والقراءة ، 

و ان تصل هذه المعرفة الموجودة في الكتب  بالدرجة  الأولى الى الجميع 

خاصة الأماكن التي لا يمكنك شراء الكتب المفضلة  بسهولة

----------

